# Stonewall Jackson on J.H. Thornwell



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 12, 2008)

Stonewall Jackson, in a letter to his wife dated August 15, 1859, in William Potter, _Beloved Bride: The Letters of Stonewall Jackson to His Wife_, pp. 26-27:



> Last night I enjoyed what I have long desired -- listening to a sermon from the Rev. Dr. Thornwell, of South Carolina. He opened with introduction, setting forth the encouragements and discouragements under which he spoke. Among the encouragements, he stated that the good effected here would be widely disseminated, as there were visitors from every Southern State. Following the example of the apostle Paul, he observed that whilst he felt an interest in all, yet he felt a special interest in those from his own State. He spoke of the educated and accomplished audience it was his privilege to address. After concluding his introductory remarks, he took his text from Genesis, seventeenth chapter, seventh verse, which he presented in a bold, profound, and to me original manner. I felt what a privilege it was to listen to such an exposition of God's truth. He showed that in Adam's fall we have raised from the position of servants to that of children of God. He gave a brief account of his own difficulties when a college student, in comprehending his relation to God. He represented man as a redeemed being at the day of judgment, standing nearest to the throne, the angels being farther removed. And why? Because his Brother is sitting upon the throne he is a nearer relation to Christ than the angels. And his being the righteousness of God himself. I don't recollect having ever before felt such love to God. I was rather surprised at seeing so much grace and gesture in Dr. Thornwell. I hope and pray much good will result from this great exposition of Bible truth.


----------

